
Video Wall on the Raspberry Pi: Configure it by taking a picture of your screens - dividuum
My Raspberry Pi digital signage service info-beamer hosted (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;info-beamer.com&#x2F;hosted) has a new exciting feature. Usually when you create a video wall you have to manually specify screen sizes, relative positions. No more. I&#x27;m using AprilTags to make this all completely automated. You add the screens to your wall, tell them to display tags, snap a picture and everything is ready to play the content.<p>Screens don&#x27;t even have to be planar: They can be freely rotated as long as they are still visible on the picture you take. Here&#x27;s a short videos showing how this all works:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=GI00HTJhSMU
======
trcollinson
This is honestly very cool and amazing. Why didn't you add it to a Show HN?
Nevertheless, very nice work!

~~~
dividuum
The Show HN guidelines say something about not submitting a project if the
visitors can't directly play around with it. As that package I'm showing isn't
publicly available yet, I thought I might wait until I do a Show HN. I guess
I'll resubmit once it's usable for anyone.

------
Meph504
I have to say, that's really impressive.

------
Bilters
Wow I like the idea; this could wel be elongated to very large scales! Nice
work!

------
Jeremy1026
That's a damn nice implementation you have there.

